# Killing OW tarantulas..



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thought I'd start this thread, inspired by a couple of comments on another thread, and some other posts I've seen in the past, rather than disrupting that one decided to start this instead.

Why is it that some people are so quick to say 'Oh if my old world escapes I'll have to kill it'?
I know old world's do have a nasty bite, and they could cause harm to anyone bitten by it, but why would you keep one in the first place if you're so concerned about it escaping and biting someone? Okay it's not pleasant for people to have to live with a T running around, but it's not exactly nice to smash your pet with a book or insect killer spray it to death is it?

I'm not having a rant or bitching at people, but I just don't get why you would say something like this, surely it's a part of tarantula keeping? IMO don't get old world's if you're worried about that happening, better for the spider, less stress for the keeper and no risk of harm to family members/pets.

Also I'm not saying I would put my spiders before my family, because I wouldn't, but I have respect for living things, and would rather go without than kill them due to my incompetence and selfishness. 

Again, I'm not having a go because I'm sure there are more people with this opinion and it's not personal! : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

It's ok I don't mind. I know people will have different views on it. I didn't mean it's a definite thing I would do, but there is more chance of me killing it than letting it escape into the house. 

I'm selling 3 out of the 5 old worlds I have, mum doesn't want them and I know I'm not comfortable with them. I will only keep 2 of my old worlds - my pokie which will probably end up going, I'm just a little attached to it. I didn't think it would come to the stage of escaping before I brought it, I figured it would be like my others, just faster. Oh how wrong I was! And also my King Baboons who I love to bits and even mum likes her. :lol2:

I don't keep them just to kill them, I keep them the same reason as others do. But you can't tell me you'd have a pokie escape and be at risk of biting someone else in your house. Although I suppose it depends who you live with. For me if I was just living with the OH I wouldn't mind it living free. Although with his family who don't like me keeping things like this, and I moved into their house I don't think it's my right to let something that could harm them run round their house.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I understand what you mean, but surely if you're in a position to kill an escapee then you're in a position to at least catch it & pass it on to another keeper if you're wanting rid of it : victory:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Its pretty disgusting to be fair, its a pet at the end of the day, obviously not a much loved one.
If you take necessary precautions then it shouldn't happen anyway.

And I agree, if thats your fail-safe procedure, then you shouldn't even contemplate owning one in the first place.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I would never intentionaly kill a t and don't put myself in a situation were this could even be possible I don't handle ts and don't plan on letting any escape


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I would never intentionaly kill a t and don't put myself in a situation were this could even be possible I don't handle ts and don't plan on letting any escape


Exactly, I've never had 1 escape, me and my pokie did have some fun in the bath tub, but it never got to the point where it was going to escape. I don't handle mine either and feed my pokie in the bath with a cricket tub and the OH. I'm not saying I'm careless, I do take care in what I do. I just have a back up plan, and I obviously would try and capture it first, killing it isn't the 1st resort, it's the last.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

If you could get close enough to kill it, why wouldn't you just tub it up instead?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd prefer not to ever have to, but to say I never would would be... foolish?

To all who say they never would: imagine a stroppy H. mac and cheese escapes while your aged and ailing mother comes to stay for a couple of weeks after a bout of illness. A tarantula is no danger to a healthy adult, but an old woman or small child could possibly be killed by a bad bite from a full sized H. mac or rufilata.

Catching it would of course be ideal, but not having it escape in the first place would also be ideal. Sometimes the situation will demand an unpleasant course of action, and to say you'll never take that course seems short-sighted to me. I just don't think dealing in absolutes wise, also it's a great way of polarising an argument: "I'd _never_ do X" etc.

_Edit: _


vivalabam said:


> me and my pokie did have some fun in the bath tub


 _sig-quoooooooote_


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

LMFAO, "if my old world escapes im going to have to kill it" how are you going to kill it if its escaped?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> If you could get close enough to kill it, why wouldn't you just tub it up instead?


I'm not saying it would necessarily be me doing the killing, and it's not like I'm going to smash it with something... 

If I did kill it, it would be an accident, more of a 'oh it's climbing up the wall if I don't do something it's going to get away, knock it with something' 

Pretty much what happened the first time, I hit the tub and it plopped in, luckily it was fine.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'd prefer not to ever have to, but to say I never would would be... foolish?
> 
> To all who say they never would: imagine a stroppy H. mac and cheese escapes while your aged and ailing mother comes to stay for a couple of weeks after a bout of illness. A tarantula is no danger to a healthy adult, but an old woman or small child could possibly be killed by a bad bite from a full sized H. mac or rufilata.
> 
> ...


:blush:

But you make very good points. That's where I was aiming but everyone makes it out as if I'm some kind of mass tarantula killer... 

But yeah I think ahead a lot of the time, I just think if the worst does happen then there's always a back up plan. Obviously some people don't have a problem with their pokie running around with their family. I do, the OHs parents aren't in good heath and a pokie bite won't be good for them.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

theres not one comment in the other thread where anyone says they would kill there t i for a start dont intend on killing anything i do rehousing in the garden as a extra precaution so i havent gotta be in a situation.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> theres not one comment in the other thread where anyone says they would kill there t i for a start dont intend on killing anything i do rehousing in the garden as a extra precaution so i havent gotta be in a situation.


Hence why I said I'll do it in the future, then no one gets hurt... Well... Except maybe poor Betty who is walking her dog along the ally way. :whistling2: I have a big garden though, and a rabbit run. :lol2:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> theres not one comment in the other thread where anyone says they would kill there t i for a start dont intend on killing anything i do rehousing in the garden as a extra precaution so i havent gotta be in a situation.


In the garden? I don't get it, surely there's much more chance of a T escaping in the garden than in the house. In the house it's confined by walls, in the garden it could be in someone else's garden before you know it and then who knows where. If I had a full sized Poke escape in my garden then my next door's toddler got bitten and hospitalised I don't know how I'd feel about myself. Not very chuffed I'd say. Keep a tidy clear bathroom and do any maintenance work in there with the door shut (and all plugs in the plug holes if you're dealing with slings/small juves).


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> In the garden? I don't get it, surely there's much more chance of a T escaping in the garden than in the house. In the house it's confined by walls, in the garden it could be in someone else's garden before you know it and then who knows where. If I had a full sized Poke escape in my garden then my next door's toddler got bitten and hospitalised I don't know how I'd feel about myself. Not very chuffed I'd say. Keep a tidy clear bathroom and do any maintenance work in there with the door shut (and all plugs in the plug holes if you're dealing with slings/small juves).


I don't have a bath only a shower first off I use a massive rub as well as tubs so if it legged it which the way my gardens situated it would never out run me worst ways I would put a rub over it I've never been in a situation were I've had to Chase a t round the garden anyways its just how I do it , and my neighbors have no kids


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> In the garden? I don't get it, surely there's much more chance of a T escaping in the garden than in the house. In the house it's confined by walls, in the garden it could be in someone else's garden before you know it and then who knows where. If I had a full sized Poke escape in my garden then my next door's toddler got bitten and hospitalised I don't know how I'd feel about myself. Not very chuffed I'd say. Keep a tidy clear bathroom and do any maintenance work in there with the door shut (and all plugs in the plug holes if you're dealing with slings/small juves).


Which is why I suggested to do it in winter, if it escapes there's not much chance it will survive. If I'm wrong please someone correct me, I'd never do it in the heart of summer or anything, It would end up living in my tree or something. :blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Which is why I suggested to do it in winter, if it escapes there's not much chance it will survive. If I'm wrong please someone correct me, I'd never do it in the heart of summer or anything, It would end up living in my tree or something. :blush:


Most ts wouldn't make it through a night In the winter


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Which is why I suggested to do it in winter, if it escapes there's not much chance it will survive. If I'm wrong please someone correct me, I'd never do it in the heart of summer or anything, It would end up living in my tree or something. :blush:


 LOL. You'd be amazed how some of these species can survive the extremes. If only for a short while. I wouldn't recomend testing it though.  If you can be so organised as to never need to perform maintenance in the warm weather then hats off to you.

I guess if done with great care the garden could be ok. Not something I'd ever consider doing (my garden is small and I'm surrounded by families).


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

This is getting ridiculous now. Who in the right mind rehouses T's in the garden??? A stressed T will bolt, and I dont care what you say, you cant out run a pokie.

Do it in the winter, if it escapes it will die??? :censor: off!! 
Im done here. 
:blowup:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> This is getting ridiculous now. Who in the right mind rehouses T's in the garden??? A stressed T will bolt, and I dont care what you say, you cant out run a pokie.
> 
> Do it in the winter, if it escapes it will die??? :censor: off!!
> Im done here.
> :blowup:


Me , works for me to be fair I have no need to win a argument on the internet its pointless


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> LOL. You'd be amazed how some of these species can survive the extremes. If only for a short while. I wouldn't recomend testing it though.  If you can be so organised as to never need to perform maintenance in the warm weather then hats off to you.
> 
> I guess if done with great care the garden could be ok. Not something I'd ever consider doing (my garden is small and I'm surrounded by families).


Mercifully the only ones I know that'd survive a light frost are grammys, as a result no one's in danger there anyway...

But yeah, my house is full of stuff for them to dart behind and under, I don't rehouse outside, but my garden has a nice large expanse of flat lawn.

Off topic slightly: try rehousing in an open space with like three bits of cover around you, if a spider does a runner it'll hide in those (I've used this a number of times).


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

if i rehouse a T i do it in a old viv i have an old 3ft arboreal viv that is perfect and i can do that in my bedroom i have a few old worlds and never had a issue with them. if i feel unsure about what it is going to do i close the viv doors until it moves into a better position to catch.


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

peet said:


> if i rehouse a T i do it in a old viv i have an old 3ft arboreal viv that is perfect and i can do that in my bedroom i have a few old worlds and never had a issue with them. if i feel unsure about what it is going to do i close the viv doors until it moves into a better position to catch.


This is the best solution in my opinion.

I would never kill a T that escaped and I don't believe that they would go hunting down your granny or dog anyway. Surely they would just hide?

:2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheers for the replies, is an interesting read. Again I don't mean offence, I don't mean to pick on anyone in particular, and no Bam, I'm not making you out to be a T murderer lol, but this is something that narks me a fair bit, although perhaps some people just throw that around a bit loosely sometimes!

I just can't understand why people even think it. You know they have potent venom, you know they're quick, you know there's always the chance they'll escape. So you should either avoid them or know how to deal with them and keep them safe and alive at the same time. 

I'm not trying to make out that people buy them with the thought of killing them, I just don't understand why that's the plan if one went missing.. You wouldn't kick your cat because it bit you would you lol. I sort mine in my room, so they'd be shut in there if I did have an escapee and would hopefully not come into contact with anyone but me, and it's crazy but I'd be prepared for the worst. 

Also with the potting in the garden thing.. Okay fine if it escapes it's not gonna hurt you, but where's the care for the spider? I would feel bloody guilty if I let one go outside, would have no chance of catching any of the quick ones. Probably sound like I'm preaching but we still have a duty of care for our spiders. Otherwise just try keep a pet rock instead, you can even throw it and it won't break :2thumb:


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

i lost a chile rose for a day i no its not that serious compared to old worlds still didn't stop my missus keeping me all night to look for it in case it crawled over her while she slept. i found it in the morning chillin under my wardrobe, in my experience most T's don't like being exposed and will run for cover.


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

becky89 said:


> . Otherwise just try keep a pet rock instead, you can even throw it and it won't break :2thumb:


yer but if your throwing it in your garden you could lose it and hit your neighbour or a dog could try eat it and choke. see keeping rocks is just as dangerous as keep T's
:2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

peet said:


> i lost a chile rose for a day i no its not that serious compared to old worlds still didn't stop my missus keeping me all night to look for it in case it crawled over her while she slept. i found it in the morning chillin under my wardrobe, in my experience most T's don't like being exposed and will run for cover.


Yeeh that's true! I mentioned OW's because of their venom, but yeh I'd still be on the look out if a new world wandered off.. 



peet said:


> yer but if your throwing it in your garden you could lose it and hit your neighbour or a dog could try eat it and choke. see keeping rocks is just as dangerous as keep T's
> :2thumb:


Omg you're so right! How did I not realise :lol2: Better go drown it in the pond..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

When I worked in a reptile shop one of the baboons got out it happned so fast I picked up the nearest thing I could which happned to be a fish net, I caught the spider in it and then shouted of my boss to give me a book or something.

It worked for that reason I always have a fish net near my own tarantulas enclosures, I know its not the best thing but it worked for me, gives me a safe distance in regaining capture if it ever did happen. 

I agree with the OP that you must only do this if there is no other option. 
Peferibly avoid escapees to start off with, when doing maintenance keep the lid half way on and use forceps etc to remove water dishes etc, 
this is what these products are designed for (YOUR SAFETY!) 

and a little imprivisation never goes a miss either.: victory:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

For me killing an escaped T would just not be an option, for the simple reason as someone earlier posted that if you are close enough to kill it you are close enough to catch it!! 

As for the escaping issue itself, I would say that this can be avoided by general good husbandry (aside from rehousing etc) and a bit of luck.

However, I think that its also a matter of what you keep your spiders in - for me, after 12 years of spider keeping, i've come to the conclusion that you can't beat Exo Terra's for the simple reason that they are well made and lockable and provide easy access - and not too expensive either. 

As such I keep most of the adult part of my collection in these - especially as it is made up largely of fast aggressive species. 

: victory:


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

i think it is very important to have a back up plan just in case whether it a net bucket or towel to throw on it, as long as you put something down in front of your door and close the windows so your room is sealed if you do lose it it can't go far and you can warn the other people in your house. i would take advantage of having my house mates move out till i found it, they freaked out when i had to take all my T's and snakes down stairs in the kitchen while i had my room treated with pesticides.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> When I worked in a reptile shop one of the baboons got out it happned so fast I picked up the nearest thing I could which happned to be a fish net, I caught the spider in it and then shouted of my boss to give me a book or something.
> 
> It worked for that reason I always have a fish net near my own tarantulas enclosures, I know its not the best thing but it worked for me, gives me a safe distance in regaining capture if it ever did happen.
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea actually, I might have to invest in a net. Yeah I've never had an escape. My pokie is quite well behaved most of the time, just stays in it's hide. :lol2: Apart from the other day when it jumped out at me, no reason I think it just likes scaring me. :blush: I'm just talking in terms of rehoming, probably my bad experience before has put a dark light on the whole thing for me. 

I think I'll only need to rehome it another twice possibly in it's lifetime, it's good where it is until about 3 inches, then I'll buy another stupidly big one, depending on how big it grows it may need another. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

peet said:


> i think it is very important to have a back up plan just in case whether it a net bucket or towel to throw on it, as long as you put something down in front of your door and close the windows so your room is sealed if you do lose it it can't go far and you can warn the other people in your house. i would take advantage of having my house mates move out till i found it, they freaked out when i had to take all my T's and snakes down stairs in the kitchen while i had my room treated with pesticides.


Yeah but you have room mates, people around your age, if they get bitten it could mean a hospital trip, but something you could laugh about afterwards. Here we have very young children come round every weekend, just warning them isn't good enough, I'm not having a child's death on my conscience!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

A net sounds good, I also like the towel idea. Much less chance of accidentally mushing the poor spider. Not so good against a wall.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> That's a really good idea actually, I might have to invest in a net. Yeah I've never had an escape. My pokie is quite well behaved most of the time, just stays in it's hide. :lol2: Apart from the other day when it jumped out at me, no reason I think it just likes scaring me. :blush: I'm just talking in terms of rehoming, probably my bad experience before has put a dark light on the whole thing for me.
> 
> I think I'll only need to rehome it another twice possibly in it's lifetime, it's good where it is until about 3 inches, then I'll buy another stupidly big one, depending on how big it grows it may need another. :lol2:


 
:lol2: well my first spider was actually some unidentfied baboon, still is to this day, I only took it home becasue my old boss let me have it for a stupid price, anyways it webbed over it's water dish, went in with the forceps as usual with the ts to give it clean water.
I knew what was about to happen and I think I triggerd some kind of wire, the spider jumped out that fast, I actually droped the forceps in the heat of the moment and ran out the room:blush:

was not ontil I was outside I relised what I had done and thought to myself * hell Dixon get back in there! you have dealt with worse* lol
over time medical issues came up and my reflexes began to get slower so I done the right thing (I think) and gave him/her to a really knowledgible home. 

these days I only keep the likes of chilean, curlyhairs, white knees, zebras, red knees, anything that is not old world really. 
I think in my case I have to know my limits. 
but even then a fish net I think is a good idea  preferibly keep somethng flat near the net for those situations that just seem cannot be helped.: victory:

At the end of the day I thought thats one of those things that facinates people to keep them.


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

Imo if you are trying to limit the chance of young or vulnerable people coming into contact with your T then maybe it would be good to look at keeping them in a heated shed which you could turn to a safe spider room kind like you have to have for dwa. i have friends who are very allergic to insect stings happily come chill round my house knowing full well if i had an escape i would tell them so it would be their choice if they want to risk being near it. But if you live with young children then maybe having something that could harm them is not a good idea.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2: well my first spider was actually some unidentfied baboon, still is to this day, I only took it home becasue my old boss let me have it for a stupid price, anyways it webbed over it's water dish, went in with the forceps as usual with the ts to give it clean water.
> I knew what was about to happen and I think I triggerd some kind of wire, the spider jumped out that fast, I actually droped the forceps in the heat of the moment and ran out the room:blush:
> 
> was not ontil I was outside I relised what I had done and thought to myself * hell Dixon get back in there! you have dealt with worse* lol
> ...


Haha that's a funny story  I always jump, even with my new worlds, like my Chlli rose today, she goes mad, she's just sitting there, then all of a sudden she goes nuts and pounces.  Makes me jump ever time... Doesn't help that my big tweezers fell down the side of the bed and I've not picked them up yet. :blush:

Yeah I don't think I'm quite ready for old worlds, I'm selling some, but I'm quite attached to my pokie, I just can't bring myself to sell it just yet. Maybe when I move back home and I have to. :lol2:



peet said:


> Imo if you are trying to limit the chance of young or vulnerable people coming into contact with your T then maybe it would be good to look at keeping them in a heated shed which you could turn to a safe spider room kind like you have to have for dwa. i have friends who are very allergic to insect stings happily come chill round my house knowing full well if i had an escape i would tell them so it would be their choice if they want to risk being near it. But if you live with young children then maybe having something that could harm them is not a good idea.


I don't live with them, they come round sometimes. I am doing when I get home, we're stuck for space here at the moment though, but still you're saying their choice. No one here was given a choice, I just brought them being selfish, which is why I wouldn't risk them getting bitten. (They don't mind now, if I they said get rid of them they would be long gone, condition is that nothing escapes) If I owned my own house then I'd let what I want run riot, it's my place. But because I'm in their house I have to respect their wishes, which is don't let anything escape.


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't agree with it. They are my pets and I'm not willing to kill something I cherish just because it is doing what comes natural.

As said above - Precautions should be taken. For example, whenever I need to do some maintenance or anything that involves opening the tank I will close my door of the room I'm in. That was if they escape they can't get far and hurt anyone. They are my responsibility and I know the risks. If I get bitten, so be it but I'm not willing to let another family member get bitten.

I also see some people saying they fear their tarantulas. If this is the case then I don't really think you should be keeping them. Killing them because you fear them, although they didn't ask for you to buy them.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's a funny story  I always jump, even with my new worlds, like my Chlli rose today, she goes mad, she's just sitting there, then all of a sudden she goes nuts and pounces.  Makes me jump ever time... Doesn't help that my big tweezers fell down the side of the bed and I've not picked them up yet. :blush:
> 
> Yeah I don't think I'm quite ready for old worlds, I'm selling some, but I'm quite attached to my pokie, I just can't bring myself to sell it just yet. Maybe when I move back home and I have to. :lol2:QUOTE]
> 
> I simply love the look of them, I know for a fine fact I could not cope with one these days though, I have had the pleasure of looking after them in the past though, so at least I can say I have expirienced it. : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

joe1991 said:


> I don't agree with it. They are my pets and I'm not willing to kill something I cherish just because it is doing what comes natural.
> 
> As said above - Precautions should be taken. For example, whenever I need to do some maintenance or anything that involves opening the tank I will close my door of the room I'm in. That was if they escape they can't get far and hurt anyone. They are my responsibility and I know the risks. If I get bitten, so be it but I'm not willing to let another family member get bitten.
> 
> I also see some people saying they fear their tarantulas. If this is the case then I don't really think you should be keeping them. Killing them because you fear them, although they didn't ask for you to buy them.


If you're talking about me, I'd never kill one because I'm scared of it, I'd only ever kill it if it was loose in the house and someone was in danger and capture wasn't an option for whatever reason, if there is a reason. 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> vivalabam said:
> 
> 
> > Haha that's a funny story  I always jump, even with my new worlds, like my Chlli rose today, she goes mad, she's just sitting there, then all of a sudden she goes nuts and pounces.  Makes me jump ever time... Doesn't help that my big tweezers fell down the side of the bed and I've not picked them up yet. :blush:
> ...


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> If you're talking about me, I'd never kill one because I'm scared of it, I'd only ever kill it if it was loose in the house and someone was in danger and capture wasn't an option for whatever reason, if there is a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

joe1991 said:


> Fearful of what it might do.


Who wouldn't be scared that a loose pokie could bite someone else in their house? The reaction might be different, and how they deal with the situation. But I think it's highly unlikely that no one will be bothered by it or worry what could happen if little cousin Susie accidently comes into contact with said loose pokie.


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Who wouldn't be scared that a loose pokie could bite someone else in their house? The reaction might be different, and how they deal with the situation. But I think it's highly unlikely that no one will be bothered by it or worry what could happen if little cousin Susie accidently comes into contact with said loose pokie.


Mine would never escape my room for me to get worried.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Not read aaaaany replies, but here's my 2p.

Boy is real scared of my pokies gets out, and asks me several times a week what we'd do if one got out. And every time I have to calmly explain that we find it, no matter how long it takes.

I really don;t get why people think it's okay to just kill them :/ You wouldn't kill a cat or a dog :/


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

joe1991 said:


> Mine would never escape my room for me to get worried.


But accidents can happen... What if mum opens the door just as pokie is making tracks towards the door. (Very unlikely but just a scenario) 

I'm not talking about how you prevent things from happening, we all do that. But things don't always go to plan especially with Ts like pokies, you're naive if you think it does. I'm talking about if the T ever got out of your room for whatever reason.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> Not read aaaaany replies, but here's my 2p.
> 
> Boy is real scared of my pokies gets out, and asks me several times a week what we'd do if one got out. And every time I have to calmly explain that we find it, no matter how long it takes.
> 
> I really don;t get why people think it's okay to just kill them :/ You wouldn't kill a cat or a dog :/


But you would, just in a different way... If a dogs bites someone they get put down...


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> But you would, just in a different way... If a dogs bites someone they get put down...


I wouldnt kill a spider for biting me as it would be my own damn fault. And spiders aren't trainable like dogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> I wouldnt kill a spider for biting me as it would be my own damn fault. And spiders aren't trainable like dogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah, I'm not saying it's a good comparison, but it's not the dogs fault it's owner is crap?


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with the OP, people shouldn't casually just think they'll kill their OW if it escapes. To be honest though I haven't actually heard anyone on this forum really saying that unless I missed it?

The only way I'd ever end up killing one of my old worlds is if an elderly or young relative was over and coincidently one of my old worlds had escaped, run out of it's hiding place and was charging full speed at said relative and strangely enough the only thing to hand was a heavy, blunt object. Which let's face it, is probably never going to happen....:whistling2:. If I had a relative over and I found the spider during that time, I'd tell everyone to get out of the room, catch it and put it back in it's enclosure. 

I think you should always be wary around e.g pokies but in the same way as when you're crossing a road. If someone is terrified/scared of them then they are more likely to panic and make a mistake.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Leanne47 said:


> I agree with the OP, people shouldn't casually just think they'll kill their OW if it escapes. To be honest though I haven't actually heard anyone on this forum really saying that unless I missed it?
> 
> The only way I'd ever end up killing one of my old worlds is if an elderly or young relative was over and coincidently one of my old worlds had escaped, run out of it's hiding place and was charging full speed at said relative and strangely enough the only thing to hand was a heavy, blunt object. Which let's face it, is probably never going to happen....:whistling2:. If I had a relative over and I found the spider during that time, I'd tell everyone to get out of the room, catch it and put it back in it's enclosure.
> 
> I think you should always be wary around e.g pokies but in the same way as when you're crossing a road. If someone is terrified/scared of them then they are more likely to panic and make a mistake.


That's the point I'm trying to make, except I'm doing it very very badly and I'm getting worse as I get more tired. I think I need to go to bed now... 

But I wouldn't do it by choice and certainly wouldn't enjoy it. But if there was no other option and someone I cared about was in danger, from my own doing, I'd do anything to protect them.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying it's a good comparison, but it's not the dogs fault it's owner is crap?


I dont agree with dogs being put down if they bite people tbh. I think they should be taken off the owners and rehabilitated if possible, if not, then put them down :3


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Hi, This is my 1st post here, inspired by this thread. I've been keeping T's for about 12 years, never had any big collections, more of an intermediate collector. I have had a few escapees in the past. I have had a l.parahybana on the loose due to an insecure lid. Luckily she decided not to wander far and was easily caught. I lost a red knee for 5 weeks recently which turned up in a wardrobe slightly hungry but generally ok and is digging as I type. 

My worst experience was when I got my H.lividum about 2 years ago. rehoused her but had a hole in the lid of the tank that was slightly too large. I plugged it with paper however upon waking and going to check to see if she had started burrowing I found the paper inside the tank, no burrow and no spider....took a good 45 mins to locate, a lot of sweating was done when trying to persuade her back in. The thought of spanking her with a rolled up paper or one of my katana never really entered my mind. I knew how venomous they are but had resigned myself to a massive house search. I'm with the OP as well although can understand the variables. 

Personally if I had frail relatives round with an itinerant OW T on the loose then I'd just as soon have them sign everything to me in a will rather than bray the thing with an Evening Chronicle. I find blue spiders far easier on the eye than old biddies 

Off topic but needed to tell, just watched my A.versicolor sling shed its skin, interesting seeing it construct and attach itself upside down, these are the moments that really make it worthwhile


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

First post, and new here, and completly new to tarantula's. My boyfriend on the other hand, is not.

When i saw this, i was kinda shocked in many ways, first being that escapes, yes although i can understand there is a chance of them happening, but some of the stuff on this thread is way extreem. 

If my OH Poecilotheria was to escape, or his H.maculata, he would NOT go to the extreem of killing it.

Reason is A, his mistake not the animals. B, he loves them beyond anything... And most important of all, his enclosures, his room, is so tight nicked, that the only thing that could escape, with a strugle out of that room, is a spiderling. 

His enclosures for starters are simply to tight nicked for anything to escape, and he double checks everything before leaving the room. Losing a spider is a no no, but working with the spider is a yes yes. If a spider takes a run for it, he sits there completly still, and simply says "ok knock your self out", 2 seconds later, the spider is under a tub. As he sais and i agree,

"If you cant handle it, dont have it"


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had OW in the past and I can't stress enough how much you don't mess them. They are faster than you! Much faster than you can ever be! :lol:

In general however:

I feel that if you are truly capable of keeping them then escape is so unlikely that such discussion of killing or not is largely redundant. 

If you buy an OW and the thought is that escape is lilely, then you shouldn't be buying it in the first place. 

There's nothing wrong with saying "I'm not ready for an OW". There seems to be a bit of a macho progression thing at times where people seem to think that owning an OW is like a badge, that it means you know what you are doing. What species you keep is largely irrelevant to how much you know (I keep mostly Brachypelmas, am I a noob because I don't have 50 Selenocosmia?)

There's too many people _in general_ buying animals they are not experienced enough to own - and it's annoying to see people here egg others on to buy old worlds, trapdoor spiders, Sicarius sp., etc when they have been in the hobby in some cases for only a matter of months.

The blame is not solely on them for egging them on, but also partly at the feet of the people who buy them without due attention to how insane a lot of these species actually are. 

Whether or not people agree with DWAL or not, I think more of these species should be on something similar for the sole reason that applying for a license tends to force people to read up on the species more than just a casual glance at a caresheet and consider not just housing, but interaction with the animal in a safer manner.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

GRB said:


> I've had OW in the past and I can't stress enough how much you don't mess them. They are faster than you! Much faster than you can ever be! :lol:
> 
> In general however:
> 
> ...


:no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

What i don't get is, surely if you can see it to kill it, then you can see it well enough to trap it and put it back in tub ????

If it happened here ( and it has before, we had a few escapees in bathroom while retubbing lol) then no-one enters the room til i have got it back into tub. If i can't get it then i would block off that room and try daily til i did. The only way mine can escape tho, is during feeding cleaning out as i make sure they are secure, and i ALWAYS have spare 'catching' tubs handy just incase lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

GRB: I knew you were a mod for a reason <3


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I am completely with Bam on this one, I think everyone is being a bit quick to judge sometimes its difficult to determine what situation might come up and you never know, you might have to make a horrible decision. Granted I personally think that if you get close enough to kill it you could grab it but you just never know what situation you are going to end up in. I dont own an old world so I dont know if I can even comment......

i dunno I know I would do everything I could to grab it of course and I dont even know if I could being myself to kill it!! Ive never been in that situation, so in retrospect its actually quite difficult to comment, it would be interesting to know if someone else was ever in this situation


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ive kept quiet on this until now but i pretty much agree with GRB on this theres far too many ppl who rush into buying any animal with out thinking of the consequences of what if it escapes or even general care and there seems to be a few ppl who own a new world for a month or so and then move on to a ow species. Also maybe checkout my question in off topic.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Ive kept quiet on this until now but i pretty much agree with GRB on this theres far too many ppl who rush into buying any animal with out thinking of the consequences of what if it escapes or even general care and there seems to be a few ppl who own a new world for a month or so and then move on to a ow species. Also maybe checkout my question in off topic.


This is why i started the thread yesterday i was considering moving to an OW and I still am in fact but how do you know when you are 'ready'


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Ive kept quiet on this until now but i pretty much agree with GRB on this theres far too many ppl who rush into buying any animal with out thinking of the consequences of what if it escapes or even general care and there seems to be a few ppl who own a new world for a month or so and then move on to a ow species. Also maybe checkout my question in off topic.


I did this, my first OW was an OBT i got him a few months after getting my first lot of new worlders. I read and read about them, made his stuff escape proof and treated him with utter respect, good job really as Chris was mental !!!!
I since fond i am no good with new world hairs so have stuck to OW except a couple less flicky ones lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> This is why i started the thread yesterday i was considering moving to an OW and I still am in fact but how do you know when you are 'ready'


I made sure i was fully aware of speed/bite/housing requirements to make sure of no escapes first. Then i took plunge. I am glad i did as they are awesome, but i have, as i said had a few squeaky bum moments while rehousing lol


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

TEENY said:


> I made sure i was fully aware of speed/bite/housing requirements to make sure of no escapes first. Then i took plunge. I am glad i did as they are awesome, but i have, as i said had a few squeaky bum moments while rehousing lol


Dr3d sent me a couple videos from youtube yesterday to give me some idea of their speed, saw a pokie jumping about a foot you should have seen my face haha :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> Dr3d sent me a couple videos from youtube yesterday to give me some idea of their speed, saw a pokie jumping about a foot you should have seen my face haha :lol2:


They are awesome jumpers lol
A lot of OW will run rather than front you up, this is why i LOOOVE baboons, they are arsey little buggers lol

Here is a pic of me trying to tub up my Chris, i wanted him to go in tube, he actually slammed it so hard he took it off me, then gave me a lovely posture 













after tubbing up
still pretty peed off lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again for all the input  Teeny your OBT looks so happy lol :flrt:

Not sure if anyone remembers this on forum, was some time ago about a guy who lost a H.lividum, in his bathroom I think. Tried to kill it with insect spray or something, it turned up alive some months later though...


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah i think i remember that thread lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

DRAGONLOVER1981 said:


> Yeah i think i remember that thread lol


Lol I bet the warmth and humidity you get in the bathroom helped it stay alive! Didn't harm anyone though.. Like someone said before they just want to hide don't they.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah but imagine dropping a bottle into a corner and not looking when u go pick it up and the T is there....


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

becky89 said:


> Thanks again for all the input  Teeny your OBT looks so happy lol :flrt:
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers this on forum, was some time ago about a guy who lost a H.lividum, in his bathroom I think. Tried to kill it with insect spray or something, it turned up alive some months later though...


When I lost mine I was a bit panic stricken. I had to leave the cat out all day while I was at work and it took nearly an hour to find it when I got home. I spoke to Gareth at The Spider Shop to see what the likely outcome would be as my cat is pretty old and the chances of survival of the T if I couldn't find it. He reckons that a few days out of the tank would likely finish it off...... Looking at your post though, apparently not ha. He did say they were pretty bullet proof as far as Asian species go. I have re-substrated this T once, a frightful affair to say the least and it is due again. 

My method for this was to coax it up its volcano and in to a pop bottle with the bottom cut off which was held directly over the hole after excavating most of the coir and leaving the body of the burrow intact. This was where I really learned just how mean these things are, you can read all you want and try to prepare yourself but getting hands on (not literally) is probably the best way to know if you're ready for such a defensive/aggressive species. Might be worth having someone lined up to take it from you just in case you aren't ready for it.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

kris74 said:


> When I lost mine I was a bit panic stricken. I had to leave the cat out all day while I was at work and it took nearly an hour to find it when I got home. I spoke to Gareth at The Spider Shop to see what the likely outcome would be as my cat is pretty old and the chances of survival of the T if I couldn't find it. He reckons that a few days out of the tank would likely finish it off...... Looking at your post though, apparently not ha. He did say they were pretty bullet proof as far as Asian species go. I have re-substrated this T once, a frightful affair to say the least and it is due again.
> 
> My method for this was to coax it up its volcano and in to a pop bottle with the bottom cut off which was held directly over the hole after excavating most of the coir and leaving the body of the burrow intact. This was where I really learned just how mean these things are, you can read all you want and try to prepare yourself but getting hands on (not literally) is probably the best way to know if you're ready for such a defensive/aggressive species. Might be worth having someone lined up to take it from you just in case you aren't ready for it.



Lividum are lush but you never see them so they dont really appeal to me, I love display t's and ones that are out quite a lot, I was keen on getting an e.murinus at one point but was put off for the same reason :/


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Lividum are lush but you never see them so they dont really appeal to me, I love display t's and ones that are out quite a lot, I was keen on getting an e.murinus at one point but was put off for the same reason :/


Aye, they certainly are like. I have the bonus of having to travel nearly 20 miles to work so get to see it out pretty much every morning as it's still dark and I'm up pretty early (which sucks). I do the feeding then so it gives me a chance to check her condition. usually she just gets to the top of the burrow but the last couple of feeds has brought her fully out. She is massive and I think has moulted in her burrow. I love her!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Aye, they certainly are like. I have the bonus of having to travel nearly 20 miles to work so get to see it out pretty much every morning as it's still dark and I'm up pretty early (which sucks). I do the feeding then so it gives me a chance to check her condition. usually she just gets to the top of the burrow but the last couple of feeds has brought her fully out. She is massive and I think has moulted in her burrow. I love her!


Can you take the molt out if its in the borrow without losing your fingers? :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Can you take the molt out if its in the borrow without losing your fingers? :lol2:


Ten fingers is an extravagance ha. Nah, not too arsed about keeping skins, they tend to frighten the electric man when you put them in the cupboard and forget about them :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Like i said I rehouse my ts in the garden nothing even got close to escaping its just a extra precaution so the misses and baby don't have to move out if something happend to be fair I can't see escap being possible with the method I use I only have a shower no bath and dont have a spider proof room so it works for me in the worst case id be over tge fence after it a t wouldnt hurdle ten fences they only run in short bursts


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

also il hopefully be moving on the 26th to a gaff with a garage il be heating for my ts so il do it there heres a few pics from rehousing my obt

MOVING FROM PERSPEX TANK TO TUB


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

becky89 said:


> Thanks again for all the input  Teeny your OBT looks so happy lol :flrt:
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers this on forum, was some time ago about a guy who lost a H.lividum, in his bathroom I think. Tried to kill it with insect spray or something, it turned up alive some months later though...


Hahahaa bet it was in vent they love it there lol

You could always go down the slightly safer route and get a Camb, these are gorgeous, have the ;pokie kinda look but are docile as hell in general










jaykickboxer said:


> also il hopefully be moving on the 26th to a gaff with a garage il be heating for my ts so il do it there heres a few pics from rehousing my obt
> 
> MOVING FROM PERSPEX TANK TO TUB
> image
> ...


Awwww i really do love these guys. I miss my Chris as he was BONKERS, he passed on after servicing a few ladies tho so all was not lost. I have a few of his babies and another OBT too, but not one comes close to his sheer Mantal lol. Those are great pics, your looks like it is ready to kiss you all the time like Chris was, i think Chris really loved me as he tried to kiss me at every opportunity lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I go with JKB's method of doing it in the garden. Contrary to an earlier reply they don't do a runner if you do are moving them on the grass, they tend to gracefully move around and find it hard to run on grass. Because the grass is so open the'll move towards anything that resembles a hide. Sylvi and Lisa showed me this with a pokie, it went straight for the tube laid on the grass.
Its worth mentioning that tarantula cannot run long distances, they're more prone to short blasts. To enable them to run they have to hold their breath and use hydraulics (for the want of a better explanation) to move their legs.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I go with JKB's method of doing it in the garden. Contrary to an earlier reply they don't do a runner if you do are moving them on the grass, they tend to gracefully move around and find it hard to run on grass. Because the grass is so open the'll move towards anything that resembles a hide. Sylvi and Lisa showed me this with a pokie, it went straight for the tube laid on the grass.
> Its worth mentioning that tarantula cannot run long distances, they're more prone to short blasts. To enable them to run they have to hold their breath and use hydraulics (for the want of a better explanation) to move their legs.


I never actually thought of doing it this way. I have always used bathroom as i have made it 'spiderproof' all gaps are sealed plugs are in, loo seat down, vent covered and towel along bottom of door lol

I may try this way tho, especially for the nuttier buggers lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> You could always go down the slightly safer route and get a Camb, these are gorgeous, have the ;pokie kinda look but are docile as hell in general
> image


Haha tell that to my cambridgei, she is one of the few spiders who will actively come out of her hide especially to threaten me. If I ever get bitten I bet it'll be her, she's a :censor: :whip:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Haha tell that to my cambridgei, she is one of the few spiders who will actively come out of her hide especially to threaten me. If I ever get bitten I bet it'll be her, she's a :censor: :whip:


My goodness, i have never found any of mine do anything other than hide, thats if they even bother doing that. The only posture i ever got from one was a MM that didn't want to be posted off lol


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Haha tell that to my cambridgei, she is one of the few spiders who will actively come out of her hide especially to threaten me. If I ever get bitten I bet it'll be her, she's a :censor: :whip:



i'll second this, my two females are totally nuts, they seem to sense when i'm feeding them and it has been known for them to actually jump on the roach as im putting it in the enclosure....while still in the tweezers!!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Its pretty disgusting to be fair, its a pet at the end of the day, obviously not a much loved one.
> If you take necessary precautions then it shouldn't happen anyway.
> 
> And I agree, if thats your fail-safe procedure, then you shouldn't even contemplate owning one in the first place.


: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

If I was you I'd sell all your T's. How much do you want for them? You might aswell sell them before you kill them. Think it's inappropriate and disgusting...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Reptile Stef said:


> If I was you I'd sell all your T's. How much do you want for them? You might aswell sell them before you kill them. Think it's inappropriate and disgusting...


Well you're not me so you can take your judgemental tone and go. And it's not like I'm going to whack it with rolled up paper for the sake of it. I did say the only time it would ever come to that would be if it's not possible to capture it and if people were in danger. As it goes the chances of it getting out are very low, and if it does I take precautions, so it should never come to that. That means me and the OH sit here with cricket tubs so capture should be possible, if it gets down the side of the bed we'd sit here all day and find it. 

All I meant by the whole thing is if it ever came to that kind of scenario where it was going to bite one of my family I would have to do what I can to protect them. I would also tell them to do whatever they need to do to protect them self. But in all seriousness what is the chances of that happening?


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> I go with JKB's method of doing it in the garden. Contrary to an earlier reply they don't do a runner if you do are moving them on the grass, they tend to gracefully move around and find it hard to run on grass. Because the grass is so open the'll move towards anything that resembles a hide. Sylvi and Lisa showed me this with a pokie, it went straight for the tube laid on the grass.
> Its worth mentioning that tarantula cannot run long distances, they're more prone to short blasts. To enable them to run they have to hold their breath and use hydraulics (for the want of a better explanation) to move their legs.


This is very useful knowledge. Thanks. : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> This is very useful knowledge. Thanks. : victory:


It was Sylvi got me onto this method when I wanted to rehouse my cobalt blue quite early in my T keeping career. Photophobic species such as cobalts and pokies get completely disoriented when exposed to bright light and freeze, making it a piece of cake to scoop them up in a tub and transfer them to their new house.
If they do run, it's only a very short distance before they have to stop and breathe, and if you do the job on grass they can't run very fast on it anyway.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought people did rehome in the garden, I was sure I saw others talking about it before. I've never done it here as the garden is only small, but back home we have 100ft garden. :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

lol, you don't need a big garden bam, I'd say 6' sq would easily be enough, but as I say I've never seen them go much further than 1'


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> lol, you don't need a big garden bam, I'd say 6' sq would easily be enough, but as I say I've never seen them go much further than 1'


I don't even think we have that here. :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just buy a couple of these then for when your on rehousing... 










:whistling2:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Thought I'd start this thread, inspired by a couple of comments on another thread, and some other posts I've seen in the past, rather than disrupting that one decided to start this instead.
> 
> Why is it that some people are so quick to say 'Oh if my old world escapes I'll have to kill it'?
> I know old world's do have a nasty bite, and they could cause harm to anyone bitten by it, but why would you keep one in the first place if you're so concerned about it escaping and biting someone? Okay it's not pleasant for people to have to live with a T running around, but it's not exactly nice to smash your pet with a book or insect killer spray it to death is it?
> ...


 i would say anyone killing an animal for simply doing what is natural needs to rethink their selection of pet. i always prepare for the eventuality of escapes and just last night during a rehouse, my H. albostriatum darted accross the room, up an enclosure and just sat there ready to kill! the last thought to enter my mind was 'hit the thing with a trainer!' the first one was 'get her in a box safely, without injuries to either of us' the trick is, dont allow any places for it to squeeze into, never to return, or it will find it instantly upon escaping! :lol2: anyone contemplating killing an o/w for being too fast and bitey for them should stick to aphonopelma or brachys imo, and furthermore, my n/w (irminia) is the most evil and terrifying escapee when she darts around with her fangs ajar! but yeah totally agree only a noob would do that


----------

